# gta 4, secret car?



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just been wandering round on gta 4 and found what looks like and evo 8 but is called a sultan rs. was behind a disused house buried under bushes. not seen it in the game so far. is it a secret car?


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

I have never come across an evo 8! Im on a hunt now!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

chunky206 said:


> I have never come across an evo 8! Im on a hunt now!!


look at the far left city and right at the top if you zoom in theres a road that splits 3 ways into the middle of nowhere. take the middle one and the cars behind the old house at the end. its really quick and the dump valve sounds great.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

there are a few cars that you only see once, like the lambo relica that you get from bernie, also there is another mission with bernie where you have to meet some people, kill them and take their car because its the only time you will get that car- its an aston martin

i have the ferrari, porsche, lambo, aston martin, marcos and range rover sport and FBI car all saved outside my houses


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

if you play on line it is around the back of the mansion up the top where that road that splits 3ways is 

Add me and i will show you where it is ( o JAMES B o )


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

panama said:


> look at the far left city and right at the top if you zoom in theres a road that splits 3 ways into the middle of nowhere. take the middle one and the cars behind the old house at the end. its really quick and the dump valve sounds great.


I've had it once, used it in a race and then set it on fire....:doublesho gutted have not had it since but I will go and look!! :thumb:


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Read a while ago that there are many hidden objects scattered around the city. This is one of them.

There are several sites online now with spoiler maps.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks guys I am not on the third island yet!

Can you go to the third island whenever or so you have to do certain missions to get there?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

chunky206 said:


> thanks guys I am not on the third island yet!
> 
> Can you go to the third island whenever or so you have to do certain missions to get there?


You can on-line, are you on X-box live?


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Got the lambo from Bernie, and then it didn't save outside my safe house :wall:


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

You can get the Lambo (actually looks like a lambo front but Zonda rear) if you call brucie for a race, drive up to the cars, but don't stop where it says. Instead find the car you like, and shoot the driver in the face. Bob's yer uncle. :driver:

I found the Evo too, and that's great. Brrrummmmmm CHHHHH brummm.... :argie:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Can't wait to get GTA4


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

The sultan RS is a awsome car

3.5 twin turbo, stripped with a cage!!!!!!!!!!!! what beast 

bwappp psssssstttttt.....that was a dump valve BTW lol

it also backfires and spits flames.

Whenever you find a rare car soon as you drive about in it, everyone else gets one!!!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

oh no ive lost my sultan :lol: and its no longer in the same place


----------

